# solenoid for Sport dog basket launcher



## LabskeBill (Nov 12, 2012)

Greetings:

I cannot find a solenoid on Sport Dog website. The launcher by Sport Dog and the launcher by Dogtra look very similar. Will a Dogtra solenoid work on Sport dog launcher?

Thanks
BillB


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Call Sport dog, I have talked to them about other products and they seem willing to help.


----------



## LabskeBill (Nov 12, 2012)

I emailed them. Took about 4 days to respond to me. Mean time found the manuf in Europe and dist here in USA. "Solenoid" is an actuator for car doors. Told Sportdog stock number etc. no results yet but I do have a source now.
Thanks
bIllB


----------



## amvaneyk (Jun 25, 2012)

I've used a solenoid used to unlock doors. Works great.


----------



## amvaneyk (Jun 25, 2012)

I just bought mine on Ebay make sure you wire it up on momentary to keep from burning it up.


----------



## DOE CREEK FARMS (Apr 13, 2015)

Car door lock actuator works just fine.


----------

